# Kopete смайлы и в целом формат gif [solved]

## Renegad

Пардон за вероятно нупский вопрос)

Попробовал поставить в копит смайлы-колобки. В результате, в поле предпросмотра смайлов вижу сплошной серый фон. В консоли появляется следующее :

QTextImage: cannot decode /root/.kde3.5/share/emoticons/QIP/aq.gif

и так про каждый смайлик. 

Распаковал архив ручками, убедился, что konqueror gif'ы тоже не может просмотреть. Поставил gwenview - и он их тоже не видит. Вопрос, собственно - в чем засада и как с ней бороться.

Заранее спасибо.Last edited by Renegad on Fri May 11, 2007 8:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Azik

Наверное, дело в отсутствующем флаге gif в библиотеке QT.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-553569.html

----------

## Renegad

Спасибо... пересобираю

----------

## Renegad

Пересобрал qt с USE="gif", сделал emerge -DNu world....

ноль результата.

------------------------

Нагло соврал. После ребута все заработало.

----------

## mango123

mango ~ # emerge -pv qt

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-4.2.3-r1  USE="dbus gif jpeg mysql opengl png qt3support zlib -accessibility -cups -debug -doc -examples (-firebird) -glib -mng -nas -nis -odbc -pch -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3 -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

и всё работает.

Всё что до -accessibility включено

----------

## viy

А если попробовать собрать giflib (emerge -pv giflib) и потом

посмотреть, что emerge -DNpuv world скажет?

----------

## Renegad

Криво отписался наверное) 

Проблема решилась, когда занес флаг gif в make.conf и сделал 

emerge qt 

emerge -DNu world

----------

